# Question For Hakim



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hakim why are the 6306 diver's so hard to get hold of?

Stunning collection by the way, I hope we see more of them


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello JoT...

I hope this will be informative until Hakim can give you an answer...

6306 Diver:

1976 - 1981 Marketed only in Japan 21 Jewel Movt.

Therefore it has a Japanese/English Day-Date Wheel.

6309 Diver:

1976 - 1988 Marketed Worldwide 17 Jewel Movt.

Has a variety of Day-Date Wheels including English/Chinese, English/Japanese, English/Roman Numerals, English/Spanish, English/French, English/Arabic etc.

The 6306 divers are much rarer to find than the 6309s because their production years were relatively short and they were Japan-only models that use a 21J hackable movement (compared to the 17J non-hacking movements in the 6309s). Like the 6309, the 6306 diver has a bi-directional non-locking bezel.

The 6306 is sought after by seiko collectors because it has all of the features of the 6309 [Cushion case etc.] with the advantages of 21 jewel movement and it only had a 5yr production run compared to the 12yr production of the 6309...

Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

John,

I couldn't have explained it better than Mike. Thank you Mike









I guess the 6306 is one of those rare Seiko Divers that all collectors dream of having at least one piece in their collection due to its rarity.

Another extremply rare piece is the 6309-729B which has the current slimmed down case but has orange face. Oooooh I would love to have oneof those


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you both









Can you aslo wind the 6306 as well as hack?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Not as far as I am aware... the only economical vintage Seiko Auto Diver that will actually enable you to manually wind-up is the 4205 or 2205... But I might be wrong!!!

















Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think you can manually wind the 6306 actually.....We can ask Derek Luvwatch, he has one....The 6217 that Hakim has is rarer, this was the first diver that Seiko made, I think only for only 3 years, 1965-68...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Good Idea Jason... LuvWatch will be able to give a hands on answer to that question...

Then we'll know for future reference...























Right about the 62MAS production dates... ah lovely watch and only a 3yr run... Almost the holy grail of seiko diver collectors! Well of course the 'SCUBAPRO' faced divers! are also up there on the want list!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics of my 6217-8001.

I bought this of an extremely nice gentleman from Australia.

BTW the watch still runs perfectly after all these years









Face view










Movement view


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hakim

I'm Happy for you... Honest!!!!!!!!!











































































It looks like a really nice example!

Mike


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

hakim said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my 6217-8001.
> 
> I bought this of an extremely nice gentleman from Australia.
> 
> ...


What a great piece of history to have in your collection, Hakim - one day ..........

It would be great if the 6306 did manually wind but it doesn't.

Derek


----------

